# I am dreading work tomorrow.



## elektrified (Aug 10, 2013)

So I work for a resort. The people they attract to said resort are filthy rich types who rarely ever hear the word no. I have to take their reservations, and when I say we're booked on certain days they pretty much blow up on me. One time I even got my life threatened.

I was pretty much thrown into the position because someone else quit when they found out I was being hired. I didn't get the required amount of training. One of the higher ups had a fit only a toddler would be envious of when a situation came up that I wasn't familiar with.

I'm not quitting yet because I really need this job. But I have mini panic attacks before work. I can barely take the abuse anymore.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

That is terrible. I hate my job but I get sacked so often I dont care if I piss people off anymore. Be strong and I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## elektrified (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks. :]
Sometimes you have to be stern, but I'm afraid of trying because of the possibility that I may turn out to be aggressive instead of assertive lol.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Nothing sucks more than being stuck in a job you hate. Rich people can be some of the most despicable people around. Give it some time, and if this is going to drastically affect your well-being, get the heck out of there. No job is worth selling your soul. 

Sounds like my first job as a cashier. Poor training, and 50 dollars over on my second day. Eventually I mastered it. Maybe you will too. Just don't let snobs bring you down and waste your energy.


----------

